# Amount of Lumber out of a Log



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to work out the price of some air-dried lumber, but the person who is selling doesn't have an accurate count of the board feet, only the dimensions of the tree before they went to the mill. Naturally I'm trying to determine the number of board feet involved to determine if the price is fair.

Dimensions on First Log:
24" Diameter by 18' length
Boards: 4/4

Dimensions on Second Log:
14" Diameter by 12' length
Boards: 4/4

Dimensions on Third Log:
40" Diameter by 16' length
Boards: 6/4

Thank you.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you will do a search for calculator or board ft you will probably find some posts that have links to calculators for that purpose. Here is one that I found in a quick search. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_volume I know that there are additional ones listed. I have some of them saved on my computer at home but alas at work have no such need.
David


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

NathanT said:


> the person who is selling doesn't have an accurate count of the board feet


The calculator David linked is a good one...but I would never buy based on a ballpark like that :no:. There are far too many variables from log to lumber...get an accurate LUMBER bft #. On the same page of calculators there is a lumber one too. http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=hardwood_bd_ft

Or just do it old school. Measure the lumber length in inches, multiply that times the width multiply that by thickness and divide by 144.

LxWxT/144


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks much guys. It looks something like a shocking amount of board feet out of that 40" one. Lets hope I have the storage space for it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

NathanT said:


> It looks something like a shocking amount of board feet out of that 40" one.


That is one of the variables I was talking about. I know of no bandmill that will handle a 40" diameter log whole...Meaning there is some chainsaw work involved (read *waste*) I showed a way for the sawyers to do it http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/working-logs-too-big-mill-9592/
without wasting too much. Most guys would 1/4 the thing and waste even more. And the type of mill in general is going to effect finished lumber. A bandmill eats under 1/8" with a blade, a circle mill will turn over a 1/4" of each board into sawdust per cut. So you can see the pile is going to be smaller off a circle mill. Yea in theory that 40" contains 1200+ bft...but who knows how much was really sawn out.

Anyway I hope you strike a fair deal and have room for it.


----------

